# Psalm 2010



## jonesvilletexas

Obama is the shepherd I did not want. 
He leadeth me beside the still factories. 
He restoreth my faith in the Republican party. 
He guideth me in the path of unemployment for his party's sake. 
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the bread line, 
I shall always fear hunger, for his bailouts are with me. 
He has anointed my income with taxes, 
My expenses runneth over. 
Surely, poverty and hard times will follow me all the days of my life, 
And I will live in a mortgaged home forever. 
I am glad I am American, 
I am glad that I am free. 
But I wish I was a dog, 
And Obama was a tree.


----------



## TexMass

Wow!  So untrue.  Except for the part of you "did not want".


----------



## TexMass

*Bushism's*

I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully.
George Bushi

I heard somebody say, "Now, where's Mandela?" Well, Mandela's dead because Saddam Hussein killed all the Mandelas.
George Bush

We must all hear the universal call to like your neighbor just like you like to be liked yourself.
George Bush

This is Preservation Month. I appreciate preservation. It's what you do when you run for president. You gotta preserve. (said during "Perseverance Month")
George Bush

It's important for us to explain to our nation that life is important. It's not only life of babies, but it's life of children living in, you know, the dark dungeons of the Internet.
George Bush

It's evolutionary, going from governor to president, and this is a significant step, to be able to vote for yourself on the ballot, and I'll be able to do so next fall, I hope
George Bush

Well, the jury is still out on evolution, you know
George Bush

They misunderestimated me
George Bush

I'm honored to be here with the eternal general of the United States, mi amigo Alberto Gonzales.
George Bush

Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we.
George Bush

My pro-life position is I believe there's life. It's not necessarily based in religion. I think there's a life there, therefore the notion of life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.
George Bush

There's an old saying in Tennessee.. I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee.. that says: fool me once, shame on.. .. shame on you?.. .. Fool me.. you can't get fooled again.
George Bush

My job is a job to make decisions. I'm a decision.. if the job description were, what do you do.. it's decision maker.
George Bush

My relationship with this good man (Tony Blair) is where I've been focused, and that's where my concentration is. And I don't regret any other aspect of it. And so I.. we filled a lot of space together.
George Bush

Rarely is the question asked, is our children learning?
George Bush


----------



## turtle

lol...cool


----------



## JTM

not masonic humor, so moved...  

also, nice response, texmass... equilibrium restored?    the SGIG would be proud.


----------



## Wingnut

Lord lets not start posting every misstatement every president has ever made.


----------



## JTM

that could definitely get a good discussion going though!  lol.


----------



## Blake Bowden

haha yeah


----------



## TexMass

JTM said:


> not masonic humor, so moved...
> 
> also, nice response, texmass... equilibrium restored?    the SGIG would be proud.


 
**


----------



## jonesvilletexas

WOW! This was just a little humor. I think the point was lost.


----------



## Hippie19950

jonesvilletexas said:


> WOW! This was just a little humor. I think the point was lost.


 
I agree, I thought it was more humorous, than dead on. Well, sort of more humorous anyway :-O If we can't laugh, we either sit in pity, or cry. So, LAUGH very loudly, and as often as you can. I mean, after all, I didn't fuss about what was said about my nearby neighbor George, an upstanding all around good guy (Laughter sign is on if you missed it). He is usually just up the road a bit. By the way, "How's that Hopey - Changey thing going?". I'm hitting all of them now! Did you see Dave, Oprah, and that Old Dude on the Super Bowl?? Ok, I've taken my meds, feel real good, and heading for bed. See you all later, my performance times vary.
Hippie...


----------



## Blake Bowden

This whole thread is funny! I love the jabs at both sides of the isle. Heaven knows they deserve it!


----------



## JTM

blake said:


> This whole thread is funny! I love the jabs at both sides of the isle. Heaven knows they deserve it!


 
i like to think of myself sneaking around to different parts of the room randomly throwing darts.


----------



## Hippie19950

OK, so your the one who has been the Pain in the A**!! I kept feeling something sticking me all the time  Keep throwing them JTM, it helps make us  have SHARP skills.
Hippie...


----------

